# What color is this kit ? (*pic)



## BellLisaMo (Mar 19, 2011)

I am in awe that my white ruby eyed lionhead had this kit. The father is black, with brown eyes.
Can you tell me what color this is? Shes kinda a fawn with blue.
Thanks!!!

ISNT SHE CUTE?!?!?!?!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 19, 2011)

She IS cute, and this is from a rabbit-hating chicken nerd!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 19, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> She IS cute, and this is from a rabbit-hating chicken nerd!


Awww well that means alot!!!! :O) Wait til you see her with a full mane! heheheee


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 19, 2011)

Blue tort.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 19, 2011)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Blue tort.


Thank you Bunnylady!!!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 24, 2011)

awww cute bunny. I love it when people put up pictures of there baby animals  (there always sooo cute)


----------

